# Word of the Day - Thanatosis



## debodun (Nov 28, 2021)

Thanatosis (noun) - a state that resembles shock characterized by cessation of all voluntary activity and usually by assumption of a posture suggestive of death.

Opossums are noted for their use of thanatosis to escape predators.


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 28, 2021)

debodun said:


> Thanatosis (noun) - a state that resembles shock characterized by cessation of all voluntary activity and usually by assumption of a posture suggestive of death.
> 
> Opossums are noted for their use of thanatosis to escape predators.


Ergo, the term Playing Possum. There are actually bugs that play possum to deter predators that only prey on live bugs. 

I recently learned that thanatosis has been observed in some insect species.


----------



## debodun (Nov 28, 2021)

Here's a lizard that does it, too:


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 28, 2021)

debodun said:


> Here's a lizard that does it, too:


Nature's strategy; If you can't look big, look dead.


----------



## ohioboy (Nov 28, 2021)

William Cullen Bryant wrote a poem titled Thanatopsis on the same order as Thanatosis.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 29, 2021)

Guinea pigs do thanatosis, as well!


----------

